# US-amerikanische IP-Addresse bekommen



## Rocksteak (19. Juli 2010)

Ich würde gerne ein amerikanisches Onlineradio benutzen, das geht aber nur wenn man eine amerikanische IP hat oder bei der US-Army ist. Da beides nicht auf mich zutrifft, würde ich das gerne ändern.
Ich kenn mich in dem Gebiet nicht so aus, habe aber in dem Zusammenhang schonmal das Wort Proxy gehört.
Wie funktioniert das? Muss das im Browser getan werden? Wenn ja wie (welche Erweiterung etc.) ich benutze Chrome und Firefox. Wenn nicht, welches Programm für den Computer dafür?


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Juli 2010)

Ich kenne das Tool Hot Spot Shield. Kannst es ja damit mal probieren.


----------



## patmaster (19. Juli 2010)

könntest auch proxymitron verwenden.
Bei TOR kann man glaub ich auch Proxies selbst wählen.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (19. Juli 2010)

Ich würde auch mal TOR probieren.


----------



## Rocksteak (19. Juli 2010)

Danke, ich werde die genannten Tools mal ausprobieren


----------



## xaven (20. Juli 2010)

Ansonsten gibt's noch FoxyProxy als Firefox-Addon: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/2464/


----------



## xlarge (20. Juli 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mal TOR probieren.



TOR ist für Online-Radio und andere trafficlastige Geschichten aufgrund der relativ schlechten Performance nicht geeignet, für "normales" surfen aber auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (20. Juli 2010)

xlarge schrieb:


> TOR ist für Online-Radio und andere trafficlastige Geschichten aufgrund der relativ schlechten Performance nicht geeignet, für "normales" surfen aber auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert.



Da gehts dir aber bei anderen Proxy Diensten auch nicht viel anders 
Zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach.


----------



## xlarge (21. Juli 2010)

stimmt schon, man muss so gut wie immer mit geschwindigkeitseinbußen leben. aber tor ist von der performance her mit das mieseste, was mir je untergekommen ist - wobei es natürlich durchaus seine daseinsberechtigung hat


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Juli 2010)

Ich nutze Hide My Ass! Pro VPN Tunnel - VPN servers world-wide. Ist zwar kostenpflichtig, aber dafür besser als TOR.
HMA! Pro VPN anonymisiert deinen gesamten Internettraffic, du musst keine Proxydaten eingeben. Du kannst zwischen verschiedenen Serverstandorten wählen. Es gibt viele Server in den USA, aber z.B. auch in UK, Deutschland oder Holland. HMA! ist ziemlich schnell. Du kannst eine 2.000er Leitung voll auslasten, nur der Ping verschlechtert sich.

HMA! kannst du auch nutzen, um Steam-Spiele billig und Uncut aus UK zu kaufen (geht leider nur, wenn du dort jemanden kennst oder wenn du Fake-Daten generierst).


----------



## serafen (22. Juli 2010)

*Free Hide IP *wäre noch eine Überlegung - hab es aber nur mal kurz angetestet; ganz passabel, vor allem stabil (nicht immer eine Selbstverständlichkeit).


----------

